# Home Made Sausages



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Having tried some "imported" English sausages we have decided to try our hand at making our own. 

Plenty of info on the net, lots of companies will sell you packs of ready to use ingredients, but what we are looking for is comments and info from real people whom have made their own sausages.

Recipies, tips and results. Do you get your "skins" locally, What cut of meat do you use (pork is our preference) What percentage of fat to lean do you use.

We have eaten the Portuguese/Brasilian style sausage... they look like English sausage but thats where it ends! Dried sausage has its advantages but does not go well with a fried egg. 

Looking forward to you FEED back on this LINK.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a couple in Caldas da Rainha who make and supply sausages to the expat community.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello Trevor

When Fred left school he was a butcher for many years and makes all owr own sausage and bacon until today. He uses a company he worked in Liverpool called WR Wright, he normally looks on there website and places an order for all that we need. Today he found that the website is down for repair so now we need to find someone else to get skins and rusk from and if anybody on the forum knows could they please let use know where to find them in Portugal.

Krystyna

Page Title


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy to share my favourite recipe for . . . 

Lincolnshire Sausage Meat

These celebrated sausages are made of coarsely chopped pork and are well-flavoured with sage.

Ingredients
9 kg Pork, half fat half lean (20 lb) *
1.5 Kilogram Day old bread (3 1/2 lb)
200 Gram Salt (7 oz)
40 Gram Pepper (1 1/2 oz)
40 Gram Dried sage (1 1/2 oz)

* I use a mix of fatty belly and either leaner shoulder or the rojoes that you often see at the counter and these are ready cubed of course.

Method
Makes about 10 kg (22 lb)

Cut the pork into small cubes and put into a bowl with the salt, pepper and sage.
Mix well and refrigerate overnight.

Next day soak the day old bread in water. Squeeze the surplus water out of bread. Add to the pork mixture and stir in.

Put through the large plate of a mincing machine once only and fill into sausage skins.

Obviously I scale that down making a quarter of the recipe at a time. Whilst I have got skins and my trusty Kenwood to fill them I tend to freeze the sausage meat down in 500gm packs as it more versatile and can be used in a greater variety of meals without the hassle of cutting the meat out of the skins that you have so painstakingly filled. For breakfast I shape into patties and Toad in the Hole simply roll it out to sausage shape. Works for me.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh John Boy how I wish I had a Kenwood instead of the very expensive Krups I have


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The Kenwood certainly makes life easier; it minces the meat and fills the skins in addition to the other goodies like cream maker, ice cream maker and the invaluable dough hook.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Janina k said:


> . . . if anybody on the forum knows could they please let use know where to find them in Portugal.
> 
> Krystyna
> 
> Page Title


Hi Krystyna. Have you asked your local butcher. Mine was happy to sell me skins. She makes all her own chorizo so has a smoker and will also hang my bits in the smoker when she has it fired up, including garlic!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have *always* made my own sausages. I tend to opt for lower fat sausages and buy chops here that are known as chuletas de cabeza de lomo which are about 35-40% fat which I find gives a good fat content (you need a certain amount for flavour.

Rusk is only the same as stale dried bread so why pay out for rusk (that is if you can find it). I whizz up the dry bread in the food processor until it is fairly fine and usually add the herbs and seasonings I am going to use at the same time which ensures they are better mixed through the final product.

Casings (skins) don't use them - they are unnecessary and the modern artificial ones are like eating something that is still in a plastic bag. So what you are actually doing is making sausage-meat which you can then use as you wish. You can make into sausages, sausage-rolls, use to encase scotch-eggs, make sausage-pie or, if you have children or are catering for them, give them a choice of what shape sausages they would like (round, triangular, square, doughnut ring shape, etc) - make food fun!

Yes, I too have a Kenwood Chef (about 40 years old) and for sausage-meat, I usually use the plate with holes about 3-4 mm in diameter (I use the one with very small holes for making pâté).

I cut the meat into fairly narrow strips (about 1cm thick) put into a bowl with the "rusk" and seasonings and toss them about until the meat is evenly coated with the rusk/herb mix (the fact that the meat is more or less dry except for its own juices means that the proportions of rusk/meat is about right). I then feed the strips into the mincer and collect the resultant sausage meat from the other end. I have used the sausage filler attachment to produce a long sausage but shaping by hand is just as good and it means one less item to clean.

Herbs and spices (Quantities, thereof are to taste):
Sage, thyme, salt, pepper, cumin, ground ginger, nutmeg, allspice, cinnamon, whatever takes my fancy at the time. Sometimes I add Maggi seasoning which always gives a good flavour. I never add onion or garlic but there are those who do.


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Will catchup later when i have more info for you... regards... Trevor


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions, i can now make Cumberland, Pork & Leak. Pork and Black pepper... thick or thin... they taste great!! I need to find a friendly supplier of herbs and spices, not huge amounts just what i need and when i need them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

vanrouge said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, i can now make Cumberland, Pork & Leak. Pork and Black pepper... thick or thin... they taste great!! I need to find a friendly supplier of herbs and spices, not huge amounts just what i need and when i need them.


I get mine from "The Spiceworks" The Spiceworks, Spice merchants of the worlds finest spices & herbs and have just recently had an order for 250gm Ground allspice at £3.99, and 1kg rubbed sage at £13.66. Those prices, even with delivery on top sure beat the atrocious prices you pay for those silly little bottles of just a few gram. The only problem is they don't ship to addresses outside the UK so you have to get friend/relative to receive them and then send on to you, but it still works out a lot cheaper.


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> I get mine from "The Spiceworks" The Spiceworks, Spice merchants of the worlds finest spices & herbs and have just recently had an order for 250gm Ground allspice at £3.99, and 1kg rubbed sage at £13.66. Those prices, even with delivery on top sure beat the atrocious prices you pay for those silly little bottles of just a few gram. The only problem is they don't ship to addresses outside the UK so you have to get friend/relative to receive them and then send on to you, but it still works out a lot cheaper.


Thanks for that Baldilocks... I will try them as we do have family visiting from the UK every 3 months... I can see the look on the airport security peoples face when they ask about the herbs!!!


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

That's sounds good Trevor, we have seen someone at the market at Miranda do Corvo the last few months that we have been to the market. He does seem to have a very good selection if you want i will ask for some contact details if he is at the market on the this Sunday the 23rd December.

Fred


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

*herbs*



Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> That's sounds good Trevor, we have seen someone at the market at Miranda do Corvo the last few months that we have been to the market. He does seem to have a very good selection if you want i will ask for some contact details if he is at the market on the this Sunday the 23rd December.
> 
> Fred



That would be "scouser" Pete he used to be on this site but not seen him lately. Thank you for the suggestion, i will look at his website Iberianspices Regards... Trevor


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just started making my own snorkers & ordered my spice & skins etc from Sausage & Burgers Casings, Skins and Seasonings & FWIW, their prices & products seem pretty good.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Are you looking for something special? All the herbs and spices I use are readily available in the supermarkets. The only problem one can be dried sage so I buy fresh and dry it myself.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

All this talk about sausage had tempted me to buy a stronger mincer. So you all have a lot to answer for as I have passed the sausage making job to HUBBY


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> All this talk about sausage had tempted me to buy a stronger mincer. So you all have a lot to answer for as I have passed the sausage making job to HUBBY


I swear by my Kenwood Chef 1968 vintage and still going strong :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

vanrouge said:


> We have eaten the Portuguese/Brasilian style sausage... they look like English sausage but thats where it ends! Dried sausage has its advantages but does not go well with a fried egg.




Did you ever taste german sausage?
I´m member of a german BBQ forum but not only BBQ, Smoker and Grill themes are there, home butcher too.

If you dont´speak german I can translate some recipes for you.
f.e. Bratwurst or bavarian Bacon
One member is a real sausagehero, manufacturer of finest stuff.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope it works..4th reply..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tellus said:


> Hope it works..4th reply..:fingerscrossed:


I thought the sage amount was a little low for Lincolnshire which, traditionally has a fairly high sage content and, if I was making Lincs, would have doubled that amount of sage to 80gm.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I thought the sage amount was a little low for Lincolnshire which, traditionally has a fairly high sage content and, if I was making Lincs, would have doubled that amount of sage to 80gm.


That's interesting Baldilocks. Do you use fresh or dried? I've just made a batch using dried at the 40 gms rate and they're fine.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> That's interesting Baldilocks. Do you use fresh or dried? I've just made a batch using dried at the 40 gms rate and they're fine.


Dried. I used to use home dried when I could grow it myself but here, in Spain, sage doesn't grow very well. I use a fair bit of sage in other cooking as well plus English thyme which, IMO, is much better than Spanish thyme. My m-i-l (lives with us - ) prefers the American powdered sage which i find generally lacks flavour compared with English rubbed sage.

Possibly I like a stronger sage flavour.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi there
Can you advise me if the UK couple are still in Caldas and still making the UK-style sausages?
If so, can you put me in touch please? (Note I do not use FB)
Big thank you!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AuMargaret said:


> Hi there
> Can you advise me if the UK couple are still in Caldas and still making the UK-style sausages?
> If so, can you put me in touch please? (Note I do not use FB)
> Big thank you!


If not you can get UK style sausages from Madrid at Henry Hoggs email Simon at [email protected]. They also do bacon and some bacon joints.


----------

